
Lip Reading Sentences in the Wild - anishathalye
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.05358
======
anishathalye
Demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aogzAUPilE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aogzAUPilE)

